# Mooer Canadian Support Sucks



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wrote to them with a simple question ten days ago. Nothing, nada, zilch. Pretty bad but becoming more and more typical as companies move away from the expense of supporting their products. That's it for me as far as buying more Mooer gear. Life is too short to be dealing with companies that don't care.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Their Facebook page says they typically answer within a day.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Mooh said:


> Their Facebook page says they typically answer within a day.


Try it, send them a message from their support page and let me know how it goes.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

But the prices are low... so it's worth it right?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> But the prices are low... so it's worth it right?


Oh yeah, forgot about that part. It's all better now.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Sorry, my point was that it's a trade off... in the race to the bottom with regards to price there are things that get lost along the way, support is usually one of those.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

gtrguy said:


> Sorry, my point was that it's a trade off... in the race to the bottom with regards to price there are things that get lost along the way, support is usually one of those.


Lol, I knew what you meant, I was trying to be funny and sarcastic and failed.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm so torn reading this conversation. Service issues, jokes gone wrong... I don't know whether to  or . 

Not trying to defend Mooer, but I say give it another shot. It's possible your email was not received or they couldn't reply for one reason or another. It happens to us once in a while. People call and leave a message but their phone number is garbled/incoherent (or they didn't even provide one) so we can't call them back. Or, people email us but there are typos in their email so we can't reply. Makes us look bad for not responding, but there's really nothing we can do about it except hope they try again.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)




----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> I'm so torn reading this conversation. Service issues, jokes gone wrong... I don't know whether to  or .
> 
> Not trying to defend Mooer, but I say give it another shot. It's possible your email was not received or they couldn't reply for one reason or another. It happens to us once in a while. People call and leave a message but their phone number is garbled/incoherent (or they didn't even provide one) so we can't call them back. Or, people email us but there are typos in their email so we can't reply. Makes us look bad for not responding, but there's really nothing we can do about it except hope they try again.


OK, I will


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Alrighty, message sent again. My email address is good (in fact, the form completed itself from last time). Let's see what happens. October 24th, 11:00.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It's now October 29th. They didn't answer my first query, didn't answer the second and I don't expect them to answer any future queries. That's the end of my Mooer purchasing.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

jdto said:


>


I repeat.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I assume you bought directly off their site...? You might try one of their dealers, there are at least a couple in Canada, what I don't know is if they are just buying direct like us or do they have some sort of dealer agreement/pricing. Either way, be worth an email to ask if they can assist.


----------



## Doug B (Jun 19, 2017)

I think that Music Express is one of their dealers.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2018)

Sort of like calling Bic for a lighter that doesn't work.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

What was the question?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

It shouldn't be this hard to get some support. It's not borked. I just wanted the answer to a simple question.


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

I think Mooer Canada is the distributor, and the same store as Music Express.

If you want technical information, I would ask at mooeraudio.com


----------



## Hammerhands (Dec 19, 2016)

Hammerhands said:


> I think Mooer Canada is the distributor, and the same store as Music Express.


They may not even be the distributor, the address is different than the one listed for the Canadian distributor on the mooeraudio.com website, they may just be an opportunistically named retailer.

The address for the Canadian distributor listed on mooeraudio.com is 2165, 46e avenue, Lachine, qc. [Which is Efkay Music Group]

The address on mooeraudio.ca is 6 Dale Street, Brantford, on


----------



## Hamstrung (Sep 21, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> They may not even be the distrbutor, the address is different than the one listed for the Canadian distributor on the mooeraudio.com website, they may just be an opportunistically named retailer.
> 
> The address for the Canadian distributor listed on mooeraudio.com is 2165, 46e avenue, Lachine, qc. [Which is Efkay Music Group]
> 
> The address on mooeraudio.ca is 6 Dale Street, Brantford, on


Mooraudio.ca is run by a guy out of his house filled to the brim with thousands of pedals. I've been there a couple times. He didn't strike me as the kind of guy who'd pour over specs and be of any use for information on the products. He buys them by the container load and ships 'em out. Any hope of "support" would be from the manufacturer which is likely in a factory in China that makes 10 different products under a 100 different names.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hammerhands said:


> The address on the mooeraudio.ca is 6 Dale Street, Brantford, on


@Hamstrung bought pedals at this location and I went with him. It is a house and is packed full of music gear for sale. 

@Hamstrung and I were typing at the same time. His post is better...LOL


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hamstrung said:


> He didn't strike me as the kind of guy who'd pour over specs and be of any use for information on the products.


I had the same impression. However, my succinct/descriptive writing skills would be no match for yours.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

What do you actually want to know? It is entirely possible that our informed membership may actually have an answer for you.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Question Sent to Mooer

Hi, just bought this and am setting it up for the first time. I have a question about the FX loop and my Looper Pedal. When I connect the Looper into the FX loop, I understand it sits between the drive section and the effects section. When engaging Distortion, does that push through the effects loop or does the drive section bypass the FX Loop?

Thanks


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

FX loop of your amp is post preamp but ahead of power section in most cases. If you hit a distortion pedal, depends where it is - into front end of amp, it still is heard and applied before it reaches the FX loop.

Not sure I understand the question, it sounds like an amp question but I know you are talking about a pedal.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> Question Sent to Mooer
> 
> Hi, just bought this and am setting it up for the first time. I have a question about the FX loop and my Looper Pedal. When I connect the Looper into the FX loop, I understand it sits between the drive section and the effects section. When engaging Distortion, does that push through the effects loop or does the drive section bypass the FX Loop?
> 
> Thanks


Which Mooer do you own?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> Which Mooer do you own?


It's the Red Truck


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

keto said:


> FX loop of your amp is post preamp but ahead of power section in most cases. If you hit a distortion pedal, depends where it is - into front end of amp, it still is heard and applied before it reaches the FX loop.
> 
> Not sure I understand the question, it sounds like an amp question but I know you are talking about a pedal.


It's a pedal with an effects loop. The Mooer Red Truck.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

The loop is between the DISTORTION and MOD sections. Distortion and Drive both push through to the loop. They do not bypass the effects loop.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

jbealsmusic said:


> The loop is between the DISTORTION and MOD sections. Distortion and Drive both push through to the loop. They do not bypass the effects loop.


That's what I thought. The effects loop is just an insertion point so that you can either use your own drive/distortion or have the Mooer distort or drive your pedal before your pedal hits the delay/mod loop. Thanks!


----------



## DanielHidalgo2468 (Aug 19, 2020)

Hi! i am really concerned about a mooer ge 200 a bought through mooer.ca, it was supposed to arrive yesterday and the support have not said anything. i have been trying to email several mooer emails and i get nothing. do you guys have any idea what i could do?
Help please!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

DanielHidalgo2468 said:


> Hi! i am really concerned about a mooer ge 200 a bought through mooer.ca, it was supposed to arrive yesterday and the support have not said anything. i have been trying to email several mooer emails and i get nothing. do you guys have any idea what i could do?
> Help please!


Did you even read the thread?


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

DanielHidalgo2468 said:


> it was supposed to arrive yesterday


So, there’s been this.....thing, happening around the globe, so, the postal services are a bit delayed.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I wouldn't say their customer service sucks. My GE200 screen has lines running vertically through the right side. I sent Mooer a message on FB and they replied in a day. Asked a couple questions, then got my mailing address and have shipped me a brand new screen from California. All done with a week. Maybe you're emailing dead addresses. Go to FB and message if you have concerns. But as stated, delivery times suffer due to pandemic and over volume.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

CCP virus has affected delivery times. And general respiratory access but that’s another story. Lol.


----------

